# Cheap Car Part 2



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Here it is and here I am (Do your worst Stan







), Â£215 and then Â£33 splashed out on new plugs, leads, rotor, foglamp and a lightswitch. Everything is standard and works, runs perfect and it is the comfiest (and slowest) thing I have ever driven. It's already earned half of that back this week saving me van hire.


















The street is like going back in time, I was visiting a friend there today who lives in the house where I was born at Xmas '61. The houses were brand new then and nothing seems to have changed it appears only my family moved on, everybody else just got older. It was an idyllic place to grow up with loads of young families, those patches of grass seemed as big as fields to me then. Everybody remembers me here because we had a dormer bedroom and I use to sleep walk (still do







) and the phone used to go at all hours of the night "Norma! Your Mark's on the roof again!" Happy days!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

On the roof!









Good bargain that Volvo, does it come on mesh?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

No but they normally come with bits of motorbike stuck underneath them


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Stan said:


> On the roof!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes, I laugh about it now (I did then too







) but it can't have been much fun for my parents. Some weeks I'd be up there every night







and depending on where I'd settled it sometimes it took ages to get me back down









There are some mesh type screens covering a few pipes under the bonnet, if you think they might get you going I'll bang a pic up


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

looks ok to me, and the car!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Wotcha Mark.

Car looks decent, of course I wouldn't want to pay more than that for a mere Volvo







(It's alright I'm just jealous that you've got yourself such a bargain!).

I used to know some people who had a similar Volvo, it was in such a lousy state of tune that they had to squirt WD40 into the carb each morning just to get it going. Amazingly it used to start (eventually) and ran alright after it had warmed up, trouble was the exhaust (in that there wasn't one) made it sound like a Chieftain tank







loud is just not the word







. At the time it seemed quite cool but now I realise what an appallingly awful car it was - bit like my Morris Marina - why oh why did I get one as my first car





















Ah those were the days (thank god they've gone







)


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Wow that's quite a bargain. Over here they have a great reputation for reliability. I wonder if that will change with Ford owning them?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> they had to squirt WD40 into the carb each morning just to get it going.


 can't see how that would work, wd is about as combustable as diesel









The old trick used to be pour a bit of petrol (very carefully) down the inlet. Used to work on Ford VV carbs.

We had one guy who used to keep petrol in a trigger spray bottle for this purpose. A mate of his borrowed his van one day whilst he was off. 1st job damp distributor. Took the cap off and sprayed the inside with what he thought was WD40. You've guessed! It was the petrol. Neat petrol in a confined space lots of vapour and then add a spark!

Needless to say he had to fit a new cap, rotor arm, points, condenser and leads


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I remember my dad used to have some spray stuff that smelled like ether to help start his truck on very cold mornings.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

It is Ether Stan, Still use it in areosol form called EAZY START.

Don't use it on a modern diesel though especially if you know the glow plugs are working.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

That's the stuff, I remember it now especialy the smell.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

If you ever se a happy mechanic chances are he's been sniffing the eazy start


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I remember that stuff.When I did my apprenteship as a commercial vehicle bodybuilder,all the old bedfords used to have a can behind the seat


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Maybe it was Easy start then - definitely remember them spraying something down the carb. It was an awful car


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Cheeky ! Anyway it is injection fired so none of it will do a blind bit of good


----------

